

Ask HN: What are your 5 essentials news source, daily? - dudurocha

Apart from HN, twitter or reddit, there are any 5 news source you read everyday? Or at least any week?<p>I'm asking this because sometimes I feel a little bit overwhelmed with all the news source I have, and would like to crop it down to 5.
======
titanosaur
I'm shocked that so many people get their news from drudge. That website is
god awful to navigate, and is most definitely not a place to get unbiased
news... I clicked on eight random links, and two of them took me to pages
where there were stories complaining about the "liberal media". What a joke.

~~~
alpine
Can you name a source of unbiased news?

~~~
drewrv
BBC, NPR, and Christian Science Monitor are all pretty good.

~~~
alpine
The BBC is anything but unbiased. From the horse's mouth:
[http://www.newstatesman.com/uk-politics/2010/09/lecture-
thom...](http://www.newstatesman.com/uk-politics/2010/09/lecture-thompson-bbc-
interview)

~~~
andrewcooke
if you read the article, the quote in the title ("There was massive left-wing
bias at the BBC") is referring to 1979.

immediately following that quote: "Now it is a completely different
generation. There is much less overt tribalism among the young journalists who
work for the BBC. It is like the New Statesman, which used to be various
shades of soft and hard left and is now more technocratic. We're like that,
too. We have an honourable tradition of journalists from the right [working
for us]. It is a broader church."

~~~
alpine
I don't think you are factoring in the spin to be expected from any CEO, never
mind the Director General of the BBC, who has to admit that his charge is less
than innocent. The accusation of bias against the BBC is common enough, indeed
it is a national joke amongst most people with a smidgen of political nouse.

To deny, via a second- to third-hand source that the BBC is currently a left-
wing, propagandist instrument is to belittle everything George Orwell warned
us about via 1984.

'... is now more technocratic' !? Does this not send a shiver down your spine?
It should do. I suppose if you are a Blairite it could be a cosy affirmation
of intention, so there would be no need for alarm.

------
gfosco
drudgereport.com (many times a day)

slashdot.org (though it all seems 3+ days old anymore)

~~~
dudurocha
I never went to slashdot, it is still relevant?

~~~
_delirium
It's hit or miss. One thing I do like about it is that its commenters include
somewhat more non-Valley engineers, people from aerospace companies,
petrochemicals, civil engineering, NASA, that kind of thing. Not a large
percentage of the commenters, mind you, but there are some good ones now and
then. HN probably has a higher percentage of knowledgeable commentators, but
they're very skewed towards a certain kind of technology.

------
Caerus
news.google.com - skim the headlines every few hours for anything breaking

fivethirtyeight.com - unbiased, non-sensationalist US election news. I got
tired of other sources reporting a week to week swing within the margin of
error as if it is Earth shattering.

The Economist - subscription to the weekly magazine. Great in depth reporting
of pretty much everything from around the world.

csmonitor.com - Christian Science Monitor - despite the name, it's a great
fairly unbiased news source. Just avoid their recent descent into "Are you an
American? Take our 100 question quiz!"

npr.org - Good reporting staff, love Morning Edition and All Things Considered
in the car.

------
wyclif
Drudge Report, The Economist, Financial Times, Bloomberg, WSJ

~~~
dudurocha
Never heard of Drudge Report, and two people just talked about it.

------
dodoflying
Check different news websites is time consuming. I'm wandering is there any
way to quickly browse the news?

~~~
dudurocha
Maybe the best one is HN.

------
fuzionmonkey
BBC, NYT, Drudge, Politico, Techcrunch

------
arjn
REDDIT!!! whoops , sorry - apart from reddit, Slashdot, techcrunch, engadget,
fark, theregister

------
bvlaar
techmeme.com readwriteweb.com thenextweb.com forbes.com cnbc.com cnn.com
theglobeandmail.com

------
kirchhoff
Could try www.newsmap.jp or www.newsola.com for an interesting visulization of
Google News

------
gare459
thetechblock.com, daringfireball.net, techmeme.com, thenextweb.com

------
cewawa
guardian.co.uk, economist.com, aljazeera.com, arstechnica.com

------
alpine
Drudge, FT, Telegraph, HN, BBC

